# Christmas Bay 9-9-06



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

I participated in a large group charter with Capt Randall Groves Saturday morning for a full day of fishing on lower W.Galveston Bay. The fishing was a little slow, picking up only 1 or 2 trout on each stop while trying to avoid scattered showers. Sometime around noon a storm came through and we took shelter at the St. Louis Pass county park. Two hours later we were able to get back on the water and I decided to go back into Christmas bay and fish the area where I lost a big trout a couple of days before. The decision paid off and Jason Mushinski was rewarded with his personal best trout. Afterwards we drifted a couple of reefs in Bastrop Bay, called it a day and regrouped at Randall's lodge.

Good Luck & Be Safe,
Capt Darrell Adell
Laguna Graphite Rods


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Adell,
I wrote this a few days ago, and decided not to send it. Now I'm sorry I didn't.
You seem like a decent fellow, even though you are a commercial fisherman, and I'm sending this note in good faith and good spirits, asking only that you give it your consideration:
Christmas is a little bitty bay near a very highly populated area full of folks who have boats and kayaks, to include shallow runners that can completely rip the seagrass in the nursery areas for trout, reds and flounder. It has a well-publicized launch ramp and is often loaded on any given weekend. Many have no clue how to fish it and only go there because it is so easy. A few years ago (well, maybe a lotta years), it was relatively secluded, had a pretty decent population of trout and reds, and a person could wade in and catch a few fish without being run over by a mob.
It's a free country (so far) but I believe that more than enough people are already fishing this bay without a distinguished guide such as yourself calling more attention to it. Most guides only post a spot after they are through fishing it, and they have good enough judgment not to post a specific spot anyway. Either way, increasing the traffic in this little bay, with so many other larger areas which are productive this time of year, seems like a mistake to me. Think about it. This second report with the pic is over the top. You are overdoing it, bud.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

*San Luis*

Oh come on and give the guy a break....its easy to tell Capt. Adell doesn't fish this area often as he doesn't have a clue how to spell San Luis (St. Louis). This pass has been around for ....basically ever and I think this guy is either brand new to guiding or guides a totally different area on the TX coast. He's just proud of the fish he was able to find for his little guy there in the picture.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I meant to PM that last, but slipped up.
I hope he enjoys fishing in crowds.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Please. He didn't post up a specific location and didn't show any back ground in the picture. I hate fishing reports as much as the next guy, but he hasn't posted anything that is going to draw crowds. 

That kind of stuff should be sent via PM anyways - if you ask him to show some judgment in what is posted, please show some judgment yourself.

Nice trout Darrell. How long was the fish, and what lure if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

You know, you get the guys that don't give a location and some of you slam him, then someone gives a location and he gets slammed too. You should've called him on the side. I 've fished plenty in that area, in fact with Capt. Groves too, but I don't run in there everytime someone says they caught a fish. Lighten up and find some more fishing spots.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Captain Adell,
> I wrote this a few days ago, and decided not to send it. Now I'm sorry I didn't.
> You seem like a decent fellow, even though you are a commercial fisherman, and I'm sending this note in good faith and good spirits, asking only that you give it your consideration:
> Christmas is a little bitty bay near a very highly populated area full of folks who have boats and kayaks, to include shallow runners that can completely rip the seagrass in the nursery areas for trout, reds and flounder. It has a well-publicized launch ramp and is often loaded on any given weekend. Many have no clue how to fish it and only go there because it is so easy. A few years ago (well, maybe a lotta years), it was relatively secluded, had a pretty decent population of trout and reds, and a person could wade in and catch a few fish without being run over by a mob.
> It's a free country (so far) but I believe that more than enough people are already fishing this bay without a distinguished guide such as yourself calling more attention to it. Most guides only post a spot after they are through fishing it, and they have good enough judgment not to post a specific spot anyway. Either way, increasing the traffic in this little bay, with so many other larger areas which are productive this time of year, seems like a mistake to me. Think about it. This second report with the pic is over the top. You are overdoing it, bud.


pffft.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake,
I shouldn't stick my nose in this and understand your view but that is pretty bold in my opinion to come onto someone elses report and criticize them. Definitely should have stuck to your original idea of it being a PM. This kind of post is what has caused so many people to stop posting reports and I really enjoy coming on here to read reports, not for internet scouting. Again, no offense meant.

Brian


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

My mistake; originally it was a PM, and then I decided not to send til I saw the 2nd report, and I just slipped up. My apologies to Capt Adell for callling public attention to it. At least he doesn't fish bait.
We have been trying to let the little bay rest and maybe make a comeback.
I guess those days are just gone. I haven't fished in there twice in 10 years. 
One day there were boat trailers on both sides Sy's ramp road, and down the drag 2-3 blocks in both directions. Musta been a Tournament!
And you're right; this is only 1 board, and probably not that many view it. It's not like he's posting it all over the place.
Regards.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Great report. Will have to book a trip sometime, even though I have a boat, I know only a bit of the area, and know how easy it is to tear up the boat as well as the grass etc.. From your running, you obviously know the area to find them fishies. Good luck, keep posting and don't mind peanut galley.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Brine Jake said:


> My mistake; originally it was a PM, and then I decided not to send til I saw the 2nd report, and I just slipped up. My apologies to Capt Adell for callling public attention to it. At least he doesn't fish bait.
> We have been trying to let the little bay rest and maybe make a comeback.
> I guess those days are just gone. I haven't fished in there twice in 10 years.
> One day there were boat trailers on both sides Sy's ramp road, and down the drag 2-3 blocks in both directions. Musta been a Tournament!
> ...


XMAS bay is a place I like to visit during the week only. It is especially peaceful then with normally very courteous and friendly people. I sure hope we can preserve the area for genrations to come.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> Captain Adell,
> I wrote this a few days ago, and decided not to send it. Now I'm sorry I didn't.
> You seem like a decent fellow, even though you are a commercial fisherman, and I'm sending this note in good faith and good spirits, asking only that you give it your consideration:
> Christmas is a little bitty bay near a very highly populated area full of folks who have boats and kayaks, to include shallow runners that can completely rip the seagrass in the nursery areas for trout, reds and flounder. It has a well-publicized launch ramp and is often loaded on any given weekend. Many have no clue how to fish it and only go there because it is so easy. A few years ago (well, maybe a lotta years), it was relatively secluded, had a pretty decent population of trout and reds, and a person could wade in and catch a few fish without being run over by a mob.
> It's a free country (so far) but I believe that more than enough people are already fishing this bay without a distinguished guide such as yourself calling more attention to it. Most guides only post a spot after they are through fishing it, and they have good enough judgment not to post a specific spot anyway. Either way, increasing the traffic in this little bay, with so many other larger areas which are productive this time of year, seems like a mistake to me. Think about it. This second report with the pic is over the top. You are overdoing it, bud.


I normally do not get involved with this either. But who do you think you are?? The Xmas Bay Boss. Give me a break. You should think before you hit that send key.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Why don't we just put up big signs that say "NO GUIDES ALLOWED, AND BAIT FISHERMEN WILL BE SHOT!". Jeez, this is the first time I have seen a post like this over here. Now that other site, well that is a different story.

To borrow a movie quote from Stripes: "Lighten up Francis".


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Brine Jake, if you have not fished there but ONLY TWICE IN 10 YEARS, then why should you be making a big deal of this? I guide out of that area too. I stopped posting reports because of people like yourself who try to find some way of turning things around and make us (the guides) look like we own the bays and we are causing all these big crowds to be fishing in your TWICE IN 10 YEAR SPOT. Capt. Adell, Capt. Groves, myself and other guides do our best to preserve the resource that we have here for you and the future to be a better fishery. Do you think we like big crowds everyday? Not really but it is a part of life that is all up and down the coast. Do you think we are destroying anything that may harm our bay systems? No, we are educating people not to destroy what we have because they may not know better. Is this the only area that Capt. Adell and myself fish? No it is not but this is our home waters. Now do you think we are not going to do the best we can to make sure Christmas Bay will be better in the future than it is now?

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

you guys can have xmas bay all you want. we call that place the "dead sea" we never catch fish there. good duck hunting though....


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

This is absolutely absurd to be pointing fingers in this situation. The spot he is talking about is well known to anyone in the area.

If you and your best friend discover a secret hole with trout all over 25" and he posts the location of the spot... then you should be mad, but not in this instance.

That's like getting mad when someone says they caught a fish at Hannah's reef. If anyone doesn't know where Hannah's reef is feel free to PM me and I'll tell you exactly where it is.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I just recevied a PM from Brine Jake and must say that he seems like a pretty nice guy that rushed a post. I don't think he meant any harm to the guide and definitely understands why everyone jumped on his post. Here's some green coming your way for being a stand up guy and shooting an apology over that wasn't even owed to me. Have a good one and we'll see ya around!

Brian


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I am glad he did that. Nothing irks me more than someone who looks down their noses and the way someone else fishes. That line about "at least he doesn't fish bait" bothered me. If someone wants to use a pink snoopy zebco with night crawlers for bait, and they are having fun, GREAT! If someone wants to use fly gear in 30 mph wind and is having fun, GREAT! Unless someone is breaking the law, keep it to yourself.


----------



## scott in pearland (May 21, 2004)

Brine Jake said:


> My mistake; originally it was a PM, and then I decided not to send til I saw the 2nd report, and I just slipped up. My apologies to Capt Adell for callling public attention to it. At least he doesn't fish bait.
> We have been trying to let the little bay rest and maybe make a comeback.
> I guess those days are just gone. I haven't fished in there twice in 10 years.
> One day there were boat trailers on both sides Sy's ramp road, and down the drag 2-3 blocks in both directions. Musta been a Tournament!
> ...


Nice report Capt. Adell. I bet your party sure does appriciate the extra effort of dodging storms and putting this gentlemen on his personal best. The only thing that makes me mad about this post is that I have to sit at work and cannot be out enjoying the water.

Mr. Brine Jake, look at the link you picked to view this report, it clearly states FISHING REPORTS. If you do not like reading about areas that are producing fish or viewing pictures, than how about don't click on the FISHING REPORTS link. Something else I don't understand is you state "We have been trying to let the little bay rest and maybe make a comeback." Please inform myself and maybe other people on this board where I need to go get approval from you or your organization on when and where I want to fish. As far as fishing with live bait, I think it is pretty cool that a young man just won a $50,000 scholarship for catching a first place flounder on a FINGER MULLET. I better go check that post, you just might be over there bashing him for using live bait.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

More power to you if you can catch one like that out of Christmas bay  nice fish


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, no doubt NeckDeep. Catching that beauty in Xmas bay is quite an accomplishment. I have met Capt Ardell at a fishing show before and he seemed like a good guy and I am sure he worked hard that day to put people on fish. 

220 - classic line about the Snoopy reel with night crawlers..LOL

Brian


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

ANYBODY HEARD OF THE JETTIES THEY CATCH BIG REDS AND LOTS OF TROUT OUT THERE(texas city)HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AND THERE BOAT TRAFFIC OUT THERE>>>Wait there already out there......sorry


----------



## TheReelDeal (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! I have to say the quality of (SOME) people this board is starting to attract is troublesome. In the last few weeks I have seen anything from online Game Wardens to a self-appointed head of Christmas Bay! I thought this board was a place were you could come and talk about "where to go and what to through", fishing ideals, tactics.......Instead we find people like this who have nothing better to do than cry about a guide fishing in the "Secret Bay"…oops I meant Christmas bay.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Please Please PLEASE stop posting reports about fishing in the GULF OF MEXICO! You keep posting pics of your catches, and it fires up everybody, and they go out and fish in MY SPOT (the OCEAN)! When I wade fish, better stay out of my wade zone, which is anywhere within 9 nautical miles from the shoreline and 15 miles on either side of my at any time. Watch yourselves, potlickers! If I spot you with my field glasses, I'll knock ya in the head with my spoon!

ptttth


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Cant you just FEEL the love!


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

You can smell it! ;-)


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Heheh; Go 'head--I _need_ a good spoon!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I am going to move from the jetties to christmas bay this week. I like to be where the crowds are at. All I do is soak live bait.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Great!!! Now everyone is going to start fishing with Gold Spoons!!! There goes the fishery.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

oops! But don't tell 'em about the red bucktail...


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Well here you go, I have been fishing for over 27 years and I never catch anything worth keeping in christmas bay. it is a bad place to fish with shallow sharp reefs everywhere just waiting for you and nothing but gafftops and hardheads in it. this is a fake pic. 

that should balance everything out. for those of you that think it is crouded, try somewhere else LOL!!!!!!!!

You guys are Silly!


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

*Everythings "COOL"*

Just to let everyone know, Brine and myself have communicated via pm's and everythings cool. The viewing of my fishing reports is highly appreciated and I hope they are helpful to someone. Lets put this one behind us and get back to fishing, posting reports and trying to help each other out. Thanks for the positive replys.

Good Luck & Be Safe,

Capt Darrell Adell
Laguna Graphite Rods


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell (Feb 13, 2006)

twitch twitch reel,

THATS FUNNY!! LOL!! Me and the wife fell out laughing after reading this.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Capt. Darrell Adell said:


> twitch twitch reel,
> 
> THATS FUNNY!! LOL!! Me and the wife fell out laughing after reading this.


O they are so goofy some times.... It is a fishing report bb. how can you get mad that someone post a fishing report. O MY GOSH HOW DARE YOU! I never new there were trout in Christmas Bay! Derrrrrrr!!!!! We for sure keep it interesting.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

TEALnexttime said:


> you guys can have xmas bay all you want. we call that place the "dead sea" we never catch fish there. good duck hunting though....


Great now we will have a load of duck hunters all over W.Bay, thank god Teal didnt post a picture


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Brine,

I am planning on fishing in Cold Pass this weekend. Would you please advise me if I am allowed to fish all the way to Christmas and, if not, how far into the pass is allowable.

I sure hope this post doesn't cause a crowd at Cold Pass.


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Farmer Jim said:


> Brine,
> 
> I am planning on fishing in Cold Pass this weekend. Would you please advise me if I am allowed to fish all the way to Christmas and, if not, how far into the pass is allowable.
> 
> I sure hope this post doesn't cause a crowd at Cold Pass.


 Grow up...you're about a day late to try and talk trash on this one.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess you can fish all the way to Christmas, but it's gonna be a mighty long walk.

Watch out for the dropoffs, take a left at Churchill, and shuffle them dogs.

Be sure to post a report.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

FISHING REPORT! COME ON DUDE! THATS ALL THE CAPT DID! thanks mr Adell.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

SpanishFly33 said:


> Grow up...you're about a day late to try and talk trash on this one.


Biting tounge and sending PM. (For now)


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

Farmer Jim said:


> Biting tounge and sending PM. (For now)


Biting touge is what I and everyone else should have done, my mistake. Sorry for raising your blood pressure. No excuse for that. BUT, Brine is a good guy and I just hate to see the pilling on, deserved or not.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

OK, time for peace on this one. I have exchanged PMs with both Brine and Spanish Fly and am convinced that both are actually really nice guys. I don't think that Brine's post was meant as any type of criticism of Capt. Adell's fishing report and I apologize for my catty remark about going fishing in Cold Pass.

Let me mention, though, for the sake of some of the folks who may be relatively new to the board, that there is a level of sensitivity about criticizing other folks fishing reports and that there is a reason for that sensitivity. I now know that Brine meant no disrespect, or really even anything negative, by his post. However, in the past there have been those who have tried to further agendas that involved personal values by jumping on other folks fishing reports. That has led to some of the finest fishermen on the upper coast, both amateurs and guides, no longer posting reports on TTMB. This place used to be full of fishing reports with more information than a person could digest in a day. Two of the top amateurs on the upper coast (troutmaster winning types) used to post not only informative reports, but some great pictures and are now basically just readers. And some of the top guides have gone from regular contributors to very ocassional posts and never reports. In addition, many ordinary weekend fishermen were challenged on everything from the length of their fish, to posing with more than 10 trout. (DOH, somebody was behind the camera), to an attack on one of the classiest guys on this board because somebody didn't like the way he posed the picture of a White Marlin that he caught, revived and watched swim away. Even kids, proudly showing off their new personal best or a string they were proud of, were attacked.

This finally got so bad that Mont set up another board for general fishing discussion where people could talk about their feelings on "meat haul mentality", "live bait vs artys", "keeping certain sized fish" and anything else they wanted to (within reason and with civility) without getting such discussions tagged on to fishing reports. He specifically asked that the negative comments on fishing reports stop and that those who felt passionately about someone else's personal values regarding fishing go to the new board to discuss such issues instead of attacking someone who was either sharing information or simply proud of a good day on the water.

So, if it seemed like there may have been an over reaction to Brine's post (and I really do now believe it was an over reaction and that he meant nothing negative), try to understand it in the context of some of the history of the TTMB boards. 

If you see a report on here, feel free to post questions, make compliments or engage in discussion about what happened on that trip. But, if you have personal issues with a report or any pictures, please go to the General Fishing Discussion board and start a thread over there. As long as you are civil, avoid profanity and show respect, you can push whatever agenda you wish over there regarding anything from where people fish, to how they fish, to how many they keep, to how they pose fish for pictures.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 16, 2006)

Farmer Jim said:


> OK, time for peace on this one. I have exchanged PMs with both Brine and Spanish Fly and am convinced that both are actually really nice guys. I don't think that Brine's post was meant as any type of criticism of Capt. Adell's fishing report and I apologize for my catty remark about going fishing in Cold Pass.
> 
> Let me mention, though, for the sake of some of the folks who may be relatively new to the board though, that there is a level of sensitivity about criticizing other folks fishing reports and that there is a reason for that sensitivity. I now know that Brine meant no disrespect, or really even anything negative, by his post. However, in the past there have been those who have tried to further agendas that involved personal values by jumping on other folks fishing reports. That has led to some of the finest fishermen on the upper coast, both amateurs and guides, no longer posting reports on TTMB. This place used to be full of fishing reports with more information than a person could digest in a day. Two of the top amatuers (troutmaster winning types) used to post not only informative reports, but some great pictures and are now basically just readers. And some of the top guides have gone from regular contributors to very ocassional posts and never reports. In addition, many ordinary weekend fishermen were challenged on everything from the length of their fish to posing with more than 10 trout. (DOH, somebody was behind the camera). Even kids, proudly showing off their new personal best or a string they were proud of, were attacked.
> 
> ...


Farmer Jim,
The very best fishing reports board that I ever saw was one where there was no way to respond after a report. That was the cats arse. If you wanted to compliment the guy you just pm'd him. If you had a problem with his report you pm'd him. There was no feature to respond on the reports board. That was the cleanest reports board you ever saw. You disected the info, figured out over time who you could believe and used it as you saw fit. 
It appears that when people compliment the meat haul reports it instigates others to bash and visa versa.
Seriously if this reports board was left as I have described above this type of nonsense would never happen again. JMO Leave 'em to pm.

Grande


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

This has been beaten to death, and I am sure that this guy is a nice guy, but when you make comments like:

even though you are a commercial fisherman
This second report with the pic is over the top. You are overdoing it, bud.
At least he doesn't fish bait.

you are going to get pleny of responses. Let this be a lesson as to how to reply to a post. As nice as this guy is, it is hard not to see the "eliteist" attitude in the above quotes. Let's all be a bit more careful with remarks that everyone can see.

Stick a fork in this one. Its done.


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm sorry i took the time to read all this ****


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL at all the guys that said Christmas is dead?
Are you the same guys that got the Bible of the lawn of the court house in Houston Huh was that you kinda souded like ya,Let me see the treads of your shoes! Yeah I thought it was you. Jeez Johnnybass I'm with you.


----------

